# Where do NT girls hang out?



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

It's really too bad it's so hard to meet a NT girl. So I guess I have to put some effort to find you!

So you NT girls, where the hell can I find you?


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Places like libraries or common areas of study from what I hear of. And also in our homes but I would certainly not suggest you go and check without asking, mister. 

I usually just am outside to do only what I need. Run an errand to just go and return in my comfort zone which is my room. I never was around other NTs in person so I am only speaking from personal experience.

And I don't think I've been around other NTs much on the internet before coming here.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

On the internet.


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

No way Im joining an online dating site...


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

@Juanjfm, how old are you?


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

31, but i still live and behave like a teenager


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

If you are thinking of dating one, trust me, it's not a good idea. I just realized that most NTs are unbearable (including myself) on a closer level. I have been with a couple of NTs and if they could piss me off, then imagine what would it be for you...

You can call it generalization or may be the problem is with me. But anyway, coming back to the question: I am a foodie so I often go out to nice food places if I have money. I am extravagant and lazy, so I prefer chatting with friends online than going out. NTs are very selective about talking or meeting up random strangers (even extroverted ones). So unless you are introduced to them by somebody, chances of them entertaining you is less.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

just about anywhere. If you're looking for one, it's more of being in the right place at the right time, and being able to pick us out from all the other girls.

And don't try to charm the pants off of an NT female. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the combination of coffeeshops, friends, laptops and books.


----------



## SayMoi (Aug 4, 2011)

Schools. Universities, museums, academia, research institutions, publishing houses, think tanks and such conferences—we're the intellectuals after all! (Though personally I hate most museums. It'd have to be something offbeat, like a modern art museum or something interactive, to catch my attention.)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

In your base killing your dudes.


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> just about anywhere. If you're looking for one, it's more of being in the right place at the right time, and being able to pick us out from all the other girls.
> 
> And don't try to charm the pants off of an NT female. It doesn't work that way.


dont underestimate me, i'm quite charming!


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> If you are thinking of dating one, trust me, it's not a good idea. I just realized that most NTs are unbearable (including myself) on a closer level. I have been with a couple of NTs and if they could piss me off, then imagine what would it be for you...
> 
> You can call it generalization or may be the problem is with me. But anyway, coming back to the question: I am a foodie so I often go out to nice food places if I have money. I am extravagant and lazy, so I prefer chatting with friends online than going out. NTs are very selective about talking or meeting up random strangers (even extroverted ones). So unless you are introduced to them by somebody, chances of them entertaining you is less.


Many of my favourite friends (guys) are NTs, and the girls I met who were NT were fantastic and super interesting. I don't know if i would date one, but i would love to have a NT girl/friend to satisfy my abstract side in an intelectual kind of way. All the girls(friends) I have around are feelers, and most guys are thinkers... booooooring


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

It really is funny that I dont even know where to find them. Im usually an anomaly in most situations. I rarely meet like minded people. If I do we only interact briefly and I lose contact with them. I think you encounter them pretty much anywhere. NTs are super picky and kind of stuck up about the company the keep. Im pretty extroverted and Im pretty cold to people I dont know/like. I can however tell you how to spot an ENTJ.

ENTJs arent always social even though were technically extroverts. Im sure that depends on the situation at hand. Venue definitely matter. You wont find me at house parties, socially sanctioned events, "just sittin around" hangin out with people. I would rather be alone than do any of those things. I have a habit of doing what I want. 

However, if in a social situation where there is a decent amount of people ENTJ or ENTP( I dont know for sure) would be the person who, if talking, has a group of people listening in. Odds are they are only talking to one of two other people, but there are a half dozen of eaves droppers trying to get in on the conversation. I happen to attract these people because I talk waaaay to loud and Im super animated. ENTs tend to have magnetic personalities but they arent exactly "friendly". People usually feel at little uneasy about engaging them right off. I think NTs have this very unpredictable vibe about them and people don't exactly know how to read it and dont want to say the wrong thing. Also, ENTs probably wont make an effort to include the on lookers in the conversation. They act like they dont even see them. Hell I dont make eye contact. Id hate to have to fake a smile.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> dont underestimate me, i'm quite charming!


 charm doesn't work on NTs. Ask the INTJ ladies especially, haha


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> charm doesn't work on NTs. Ask the INTJ ladies especially, haha


I think we should have an ENTP-ENFP charm-off.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> charm doesn't work on NTs. Ask the INTJ ladies especially, haha



I dated one. She was colder than I am. It sucked. There was no balance in the relationship. No empathy...just us sitting behind our laptops...it sucked. < did I mention that already?


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> And don't try to charm the pants off of an NT female. It doesn't work that way.


I will charm your pants off. Lots of alcohol and my brilliant conversational skills always seem to work. I just don't know where to find you freaks.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

downsowf said:


> I will charm your pants off. Lots of alcohol and my brilliant conversational skills always seem to work. I just don't know where to find you freaks.












And who could say no to a face like that?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

downsowf said:


> I will charm your pants off. Lots of alcohol and my brilliant conversational skills always seem to work. I just don't know where to find you freaks.


You just called female NTs freaks. Your charm skills are splendidly undeniable.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

I don't go out often but i do when i get bored of being at home, and I sometimes go to the Library, the Mall, the movie theatrue, the park(when there are no gang fights going on), the countryside/lake, the graveyard, the pharmacy, WalMart(or something similar), and the Bar/Pub when I am with friends/family.


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

shadowofambivalence said:


> I don't go out often but i do when i get bored of being at home, and I sometimes go to the Library, the Mall, the movie theatrue, the park(when there are no gang fights going on), the countryside/lake, the graveyard, the pharmacy, WalMart(or something similar), and the Bar/Pub when I am with friends/family.


The graveyard? U mean to visit a deceased or to walk around?


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> The graveyard? U mean to visit a deceased or to walk around?


usually to visit my dead reletives and sometimes walk around


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

shadowofambivalence said:


> usually to visit my dead reletives and sometimes walk around


See? I already feel like sitting down next to you and listen to your stories. It's the unusual topics and the twisted but deep logic that draws me in... aarrgg!
im on my way to the library...


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

billymark said:


> I dated one. She was colder than I am. It sucked. There was no balance in the relationship. No empathy...just us sitting behind our laptops...it sucked. < did I mention that already?


Cold? I guess that's where my ENFP energy kicks in. I provide the adventures and she just keep fueling the fire. Or yes, maybe reality is not as wonderful and fantastic as my NF imagination lets me believe, and we would both stay behind our laptops too and it would suck


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> You just called female NTs freaks. Your charm skills are splendidly undeniable.


See, now I know you're obviously intrigued: (1) I've gotten a response; (2) you are mildly offended which could be a good thing since you will remember who I am ; and (3) now you can't wait to talk to me again to see what I say next. This is all based on complete bullshit, but it makes sense in some ways. DeductiveReasoner: Don't cast off the undeniable attraction we obviously have for one another. You can't fight it.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> Cold? I guess that's where my ENFP energy kicks in. I provide the adventures and she just keep fueling the fire. Or yes, maybe reality is not as wonderful and fantastic as my NF imagination lets me believe, and we would both stay behind our laptops too and it would suck


from my experience, NT's and NF's get along splendidly. I have dated a few and all of my best friends are NF's. You guys aren't cold and laptop drones like the INT's from what I can tell. Two INT's dating can certainly be boring but it wouldn't surprise me if you guys had a good dynamic.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

downsowf said:


> See, now I know you're obviously intrigued: (1) I've gotten a response; (2) you are mildly offended which could be a good thing since you will remember who I am ; and (3) now you can't wait to talk to me again to see what I say next. This is all based on complete bullshit, but it makes sense in some ways. DeductiveReasoner: Don't cast off the undeniable attraction we obviously have for one another. You can't fight it.


INTPs: more swagger than you think.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

downsowf said:


> See, now I know you're obviously intrigued: (1) I've gotten a response; (2) you are mildly offended which could be a good thing since you will remember who I am ; and (3) now you can't wait to talk to me again to see what I say next. This is all based on complete bullshit, but it makes sense in some ways. DeductiveReasoner: Don't cast off the undeniable attraction we obviously have for one another. You can't fight it.


I can't argue with that! My god, you sound just like on of my INTP friends haha OK fine. Maybe I should have said "Everyday, typical douchebag charm doesn't work on NT females. We involve more creativity." 

So guys looking to charm NT females, get creative!


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Pants....slowly....coming....off... haha


----------



## VitaminDeficient (Dec 24, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> charm doesn't work on NTs. Ask the INTJ ladies especially, haha


Precisely. There are few things I enjoy more than shooting down a chat-up line, or a cliché trying to masquerade as charm.:frustrating:

''Charm'' often leads to an INTJ death stare.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Lughna said:


> Precisely. There are few things I enjoy more than shooting down a chat-up line, or a cliché trying to masquerade as charm.:frustrating:
> 
> ''Charm'' often leads to an INTJ death stare.


Yay death stares!


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> charm doesn't work on NTs. Ask the INTJ ladies especially, haha


 I disagree. Maybe it's because I am ENTP, but when I'm engaged by some coy charm, it becomes a game. I've only met one person who was about to outwit me.

There was one major douchebag I used to live by that charmed any girl that could walk. Really. He tried to get at me but I would just play his game back... for shits and giggles. I saw passed his lame charming game. I guess to really charm a NT girl you'd have to be pretty smart yourself.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

carfacce said:


> I disagree. Maybe it's because I am ENTP, but when I'm engaged by some coy charm, it becomes a game. I've only met one person who was about to outwit me.
> 
> There was one major douchebag I used to live by that charmed any girl that could walk. Really. He tried to get at me but I would just play his game back... for shits and giggles. I saw passed his lame charming game. I guess to really charm a NT girl you'd have to be pretty smart yourself.


Yeah, but you didn't succumb to his charm. You knew the game and played it. Thus, it did not work on you. I'm not saying NTs can't be charming, I'm saying that we see through the bullshit.


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

carfacce said:


> I disagree. Maybe it's because I am ENTP, but when I'm engaged by some coy charm, it becomes a game. I've only met one person who was about to outwit me.
> 
> There was one major douchebag I used to live by that charmed any girl that could walk. Really. He tried to get at me but I would just play his game back... for shits and giggles. I saw passed his lame charming game. I guess to really charm a NT girl you'd have to be pretty smart yourself.


One thing is for sure, I wouldnt try to 'charm' a NT girl by trying to outwit her, that's what she is best at.
Anyway, I liked your story, and when I meet a NT girl i will post how it went 
Problem is... where to find them!


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> One thing is for sure, I wouldnt try to 'charm' a NT girl by trying to outwit her, that's what she is best at.
> Anyway, I liked your story, and when I meet a NT girl i will post how it went
> Problem is... where to find them!


The one person who outwitted me did it unintentionally I think. He said something that threw me completely off guard. That's what NFs are capable of doing. 

Finding NT girls... that's difficult because they are rare. I would just suggest putting yourself out there (to all these places people have mentioned) and weeding out non-NTs as you see fit.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Lughna said:


> Precisely. There are few things I enjoy more than shooting down a chat-up line, or a cliché trying to masquerade as charm.:frustrating:
> 
> ''Charm'' often leads to an INTJ death stare.


Haha. This is truly funny. I would love to hire you because I have this idiot friend who's always laying off the cheesiest chat-up lines and he deserves to get abominated. I give him so much shit when he does this because obviously I'm associated with him for the rest of the night. He's an old friend and I don't hang out with him that often, but the amount of awkward situations he's put me in has made him the victim of my insults many times. It's sort of an art form chatting with somebody without them feeling like you're hitting on them. 

Like carfacce said, though, there is some fun in the "game" aspect of it. What sucks is when you are witty, but then realize that you wasted your time talking to this person because she's really not all that interesting to begin with (this is the INTP in me talking haha). I have yet to find an NT woman I can have a battle of the wits with. But I do rarely come out of my cave. So perhaps this is my fault.


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

downsowf said:


> Haha. This is truly funny. I would love to hire you because I have this idiot friend who's always laying off the cheesiest chat-up lines and he deserves to get abominated. I give him so much shit when he does this because obviously I'm associated with him for the rest of the night. He's an old friend and I don't hang out with him that often, but the amount of awkward situations he's put me in has made him the victim of my insults many times. It's sort of an art form chatting with somebody without them feeling like you're hitting on them.
> 
> Like carfacce said, though, there is some fun in the "game" aspect of it. What sucks is when you are witty, but then realize that you wasted your time talking to this person because she's really not all that interesting to begin with (this is the INTP in me talking haha). I have yet to find an NT woman I can have a battle of the wits with. But I do rarely come out of my cave. So perhaps this is my fault.


I have a friend who is like that. But worse, trust me. He doesnt even use cheese lines, he just goes straight for the kiss. He is gross. And yes, I HAVE been slapped before because of him. Worst part is that he does that with everyone, my friends (and girlfriends) included. oh these ESTPs...
Actually I also had an ESTP friend (girl) and she would also try to take my girls by chatting them up.
What personality type is your friend?

Anyway, I think of the 'game' as a form of art, and I usually get what I want. I go out every night tho, so I've become a kind of social scientist.

NT girls work in a totally different way than the rest. I think it's important to get them OUT of their comfort zone (rational conversations and wit contests since that's what they do often wether they are out or behind their laptops) while still doing something fun and adventurous, I mean who doesn't like adventure??

It actually happens to me that a girl will go home with me, and on the next dates I keep surprising her because on the first impression she didn't think of me as a 'smart' guy. It's not my style to outwit a girl in the first place, and I don't mind if she thinks I'm the typical ESTP living-the-moment surfer with very little depth. If i actually really like the girl, THEN I open up


----------



## Juanjfm (Dec 23, 2011)

Another question. What's the best pickup line a guy said to you?

and yes, i know i know, its not what you say but how u say it, blablabla, still, best pickup line?


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

carfacce said:


> I disagree. Maybe it's because I am ENTP, but when I'm engaged by some coy charm, it becomes a game. I've only met one person who was about to outwit me.
> 
> There was one major douchebag I used to live by that charmed any girl that could walk. Really. He tried to get at me but I would just play his game back... for shits and giggles. I saw passed his lame charming game. I guess to really charm a NT girl you'd have to be pretty smart yourself.


That's natural selection at work.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Same with me. Sometimes I give them more money so I can watch them suffer longer.


I do this too. I don't like to eliminate people... rather, I like to have them live in a world that I own. That way I can continue making money off of them rather than killing them off and having nobody left to give me money.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Juanjfm said:


> example of childlike behaviour:
> getting into a HUGE tomato fight for hours...


Its like my own personal level of (OCD) hell.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> example of childlike behaviour:
> getting into a HUGE tomato fight for hours...


I would NEVER do something like this. EVER. Just looking at it makes me angry. You know what I would do? I would be somewhere far enough away that I could see, and I would watch a bunch of grown ass adults act like children. I would hate it. I would judge all of you. Im super judgmental and prudent when people are doing things that I personally don't like. I become really self righteous in situations like this. Kind of assholish of me but its true. 

Now when Im acting like a child and being immature its perfectly fine with me. As long as Im having a good time. Though this is really rare, and my idea of being child like is not being covered with gunk in a crowd of dirty half naked people. Im more of the imitation/making fun of type of childish behavior. Usually don it in friendly company with people Im really comfortable with.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be on the balcony with a super soaker filled with piss shooting these ingrates. 

Also, it seems like a waste of tomatoes.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I would NEVER do something like this. EVER. Just looking at it makes me angry. You know what I would do? I would be somewhere far enough away that I could see, and I would watch a bunch of grown ass adults act like children. I would hate it. I would judge all of you. Im super judgmental and prudent when people are doing things that I personally don't like. I become really self righteous in situations like this. Kind of assholish of me but its true.
> 
> Now when Im acting like a child and being immature its perfectly fine with me. As long as Im having a good time. Though this is really rare, and my idea of being child like is not being covered with gunk in a crowd of dirty half naked people. Im more of the imitation/making fun of type of childish behavior. Usually don it in friendly company with people Im really comfortable with.


This post made me smile for so many different reasons.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> No way Im joining an online dating site...


Just do it already, don't be a pussy.

Be sure to mention that you are (a) a nerd/dreamer and (b) enjoy tomato fights.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> example of childlike behaviour:
> getting into a HUGE tomato fight for hours...


This does look fun actually, but I don't like tomatoes.  

I think the internet would be the best place to find an NT girl (good luck finding one in your area), or maybe friends of friends know a few.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Juanjfm said:


> It's really too bad it's so hard to meet a NT girl. So I guess I have to put some effort to find you!
> 
> So you NT girls, where the hell can I find you?


Well I'm not a girl, but I'd say that NT girls might join dating sites. I know for certain that some do anyway.

Primarily though, and as I checked your location OP, then if you are actually in the city then maybe you could see if there are any evening classes or soemthing at one of the universities.

Maybe narrow your preference down to find the "right" sort of NT for you, then select an appropriate course. :wink:

Plus, even if you don't meet any directly then you might get to know people who do science/engineering/maths courses, and then they can tell you where the NT laydeez at bruv.




*POST 999. WOOT!*


----------



## Val1991 (Dec 21, 2011)

I spend most of my time out at #1 work, #2 errand running, #3 or at the barn. If I passed by you in the store I'd probably blend in with the produce. I don't dress up unless it's for a special occasion and my face is not stunning to behold. I might smile if we crossed paths, but I'm revoltingly terrible at maintaining small talk. Unless I have something important to say, I don't say anything. If I'm pushed into a conversation where I feel obligated to talk, it would probably contain alot of useless remarks about the weather. It's not that I dislike people. I'm not judgemental. I appreciate it when people take the time to be polite to me, even if I have a hard time showing it. But the poor guy that eventually asks me on a date probably won't find me until he trips over me and breaks his nose. What can I say? I'm an INTP...


----------



## Wraith (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm usually in my room.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Today in female NT adventures: pizza restaurant, and thrift store.. 
more to come yet again..


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting that nobody wants to know where all of the NT guys hang out. It's not like we're all over the place or anything.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

If you were in my korean class today, you would have found a live ENTJ. After that I went to get some food. Then I went a bought new jeans. Now, Im on the way to pick up some pizza. So, apparently this is what ENTJs do on a daily basis. My life is SOOOOO awesome right now. Screw Carmen Sandeigo, try trackin me down.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> If you were in my korean class today, you would have found a live ENTJ. After that I went to get some food. Then I went a bought new jeans. Now, Im on the way to pick up some pizza. So, apparently this is what ENTJs do on a daily basis. My life is SOOOOO awesome right now. Screw Carmen Sandeigo, try trackin me down.


Is there a video game dedicated to finding you? Do you wear a sexy trenchcoat and hat that conceal what lies beneath?


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

mkeath said:


> Interesting that nobody wants to know where all of the NT guys hang out. It's not like we're all over the place or anything.


Lol I think that is because NT blokes would answer in a much more vague way than the ladies have 

"so where are all you NT men?"

"ahhh, we are everywhere... yet nowhere.. "


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Zerosum said:


> Lol I think that is because NT blokes would answer in a much more vague way than the ladies have
> 
> "so where are all you NT men?"
> 
> "ahhh, we are everywhere... yet nowhere.. "


Yeah cause that's what hasn't happen here.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

mkeath said:


> Is there a video game dedicated to finding you? Do you wear a sexy trenchcoat and hat that conceal what lies beneath?


You know that ox that always gets sick in Oregon trail? Thats me. Ruining lives since 1894.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> You know that ox that always gets sick in Oregon trail? Thats me. Ruining lives since 1894.


Oh fuck you! Fuck you and dysentery!


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Today in female NT adventures: pizza restaurant, and thrift store..
> more to come yet again..


Today in male NT adventure (most productive day in a while): 

8:00 a.m.: Drove to school and once again the parking lot was full. Having to pay $80 a month for parking, and never being able to find a space, finally drove me to the brink. I parked in the Dean's spot. He called me to his office. I complained to him about the bullshit situation and that there's too many damn reserved parking spaces. His response: "Never park in my space again. Who do you think you are?" I got the last laugh since I left my car there the whole day.

9:00am - 2:00 p.m: Completely bullshitted my deposition class. I was supposed to come up with questions to ask somebody and try to get them to admit to shit. We were supposed to come up with strategies for homework. I completely winged it and somehow had the professor using me as the model for the strategy of taking a deposition.

2:30: Got a call from the courthouse asking me to come in for an interview to work in the domestic violence division.

4:00: Played tennis

6:00: Received an email from public defender's office securing another interview

6:30: Bought some fish and had a fry-fest at my friends house. I did all the preparing and cooking!

What the fuck- What a weird and unusual day. 

Now- back in my cave.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

downsowf said:


> Today in male NT adventure (most productive day in a while):
> 
> 8:00 a.m.: Drove to school and once again the parking lot was full. Having to pay $80 a month for parking, and never being able to find a space, finally drove me to the brink. I parked in the Dean's spot. He called me to his office. I complained to him about the bullshit situation and that there's too many damn reserved parking spaces. His response: "Never park in my space again. Who do yo you think you are." I got the last laugh since I left my car there the whole day.
> 
> ...


And just like that the elusive INTP gets away....again.


----------

